# Lifting belt recommendations..?



## FlunkyTurtle

Someone keeps walking off with the belt in my gym so i'm going to buy my own.

Can someone recommend one (preferably one i can get on Amazon as i have a prime membership...)

I'm body building not powerlifting and currently doing around the following if that impacts the belt recommended.

weighing in at 65kg at present

90kg squat

130kg deadlift

Thanks!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Eh? Stop them walking off with your belt first!!!


----------



## Aliking10

I've just bought the Schiek 2006 belt. You can get them on amazon although the UK Schiek distributor did have a deal on. Its quite wide at the back and offers lots of support, theres a thinner 2004 one as well. I get on really well with mine, offers me lots of confidence at the lowest point of my squat which was weak before. Added 20kg to my squat in the last two weeks with the aid of it.

Lots of people will tell you to go leather, and probably one of the ones on strength shop. I opted against this but its down to preference. I'd never used one before so didn't want to spend loads on a belt, as some of them are £80+.

Also i've heard some good things about some of the RDX ones on there and I considered them. But seem as everyone is always pretty pleased with the Schiek gloves and straps I thought i'd go for that one..


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

bigchickenlover said:


> Eh? Stop them walking off with your belt first!!!


It's not my gym and not my belt lol it's the communal belt but it keeps going walkies!

Edit - Just realised i made it sound like it was "MY" gym, i meant it's the gym i go to.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Aliking10 said:


> I've just bought the Schiek 2006 belt. You can get them on amazon although the UK Schiek distributor did have a deal on. Its quite wide at the back and offers lots of support, theres a thinner 2004 one as well. I get on really well with mine, offers me lots of confidence at the lowest point of my squat which was weak before. Added 20kg to my squat in the last two weeks with the aid of it.
> 
> Lots of people will tell you to go leather, and probably one of the ones on strength shop. I opted against this but its down to preference. I'd never used one before so didn't want to spend loads on a belt, as some of them are £80+.
> 
> Also i've heard some good things about some of the RDX ones on there and I considered them. But seem as everyone is always pretty pleased with the Schiek gloves and straps I thought i'd go for that one..


Thanks for the feedback bud - i'm happy to spend some cash on it as it's the same as any equipment although big price tag doesnt always mean quality.


----------



## Aliking10

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Thanks for the feedback bud - i'm happy to spend some cash on it as it's the same as any equipment although big price tag doesnt always mean quality.


Pretty sure most on here will vouch for Schiek quality wise if thats what you mean.

Are you looking for a leather or neoprene? Leather is obviously more rigid and used by powerlifters more.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Why do you need a belt for bodybuilding ?


----------



## man_dem03

Pullum do nice ones, had mine a fair while


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Went with a standard one of amazon, was gold's gym i think. Will see how i get on. Leather 10cm which seems to be the best option for me


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> Why do you need a belt for bodybuilding ?


To give him support on his heavy lifts.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> To give him support on his heavy lifts.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts.html


What heavy lifts he's bodybuilding .


----------



## Carbon-12

was wondering how essential it is to have a belt with the OPs status.. im weighting at 68 atm and havent really considered 1 but was just wondering..


----------



## Ballin

I got an RDX one which essentially is an Inzer belt imititation, 13mm thick with a level buckle works a treat on heavy squats and deadlifts. Feel good support and the quick release is ideal. Only ballache is having to use a screwdriver to adjust it but not the end of the world.

Inzer, if you are reading this, you can suck my nuts if you think I was going to pay $99 for shipping!


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> What heavy lifts he's bodybuilding .


Lifts that are heavy to him. Same way lifts that are heavy to you aint heavy to someone else

I never knew there was a rule that people takin part in bodybuilding cant wear belts


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Lifts that are heavy to him. Same way lifts that are heavy to you aint heavy to someone else
> 
> I never knew there was a rule that people takin part in bodybuilding cant wear belts


If bodybuilding is about mnd muscle connection and time under tension then surely not wearing a belt employs more stabilization muscles giving the physique more aesthetic value .

Wearing s belt takes away form that .

As for the actual weight its not about whats heavy for one is or isnt heavy for another its about progressively over loading a given muscle or group of over a given rep/set range wheres as strength requires brute all out maximal force using every tool to do so .


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> If bodybuilding is about mnd muscle connection and time under tension then surely not wearing a belt employs more stabilization muscles giving the physique more aesthetic value .
> 
> Wearing s belt takes away form that .
> 
> As for the actual weight its not about whats heavy for one is or isnt heavy for another its about progressively over loading a given muscle or group of over a given rep/set range wheres as strength requires brute all out maximal force using every tool to do so .


No point tryin to be a smart ass ewen he wants to wear a belt for support same as anyone else who wears a belt.

Strongman, powerlifter or bodybuilder it makes no difference, if he's hittin a low number of reps weight bein relative then there's no harm in wearin a belt.

At the end of the day a dead lift is a dead lift no matter what your goals are


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> No point tryin to be a smart ass ewen he wants to wear a belt for support same as anyone else who wears a belt.
> 
> Strongman, powerlifter or bodybuilder it makes no difference, if he's hittin a low number of reps weight bein relative then there's no harm in wearin a belt.
> 
> At the end of the day a dead lift is a dead lift no matter what your goals are


Have to agree, when I did my 260kg deadlift for 2 you wouldn't catch me doing it without a belt, for me its for support and to reduce risk of injury, as for aesthetics belt or no belt makes zero difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Only asked why he wanted to wear a belt lol

Seems theres far too many tampons been used on this site by guys .


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> Only asked why he wanted to wear a belt lol
> 
> Seems theres far too many tampons been used on this site by guys .


You fat strong men use them to shove up your noses when performing a heavy lift so you dont bleed everywhere so why cant we?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Chelsea said:


> Have to agree, when I did my 260kg deadlift for 2 you wouldn't catch me doing it without a belt, for me its for support and to reduce risk of injury, as for aesthetics belt or no belt makes zero difference.


This. Reduction in risk of injury and support.

For me personally i had a bad car accident a few years ago so while i'm building my back i still have to be over careful.

interesting to see different views on it though.


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> Only asked why he wanted to wear a belt lol
> 
> Seems theres far too many tampons been used on this site by guys .


You bein one of them


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> You fat strong men use them to shove up your noses when performing a heavy lift so you dont bleed everywhere so why cant we?


Yes but when you use a tampon its that swole they make you look tiny :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> You bein one of them


You used to be one of the decent sorts lewis .


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> You used to be one of the decent sorts lewis .


Ewen where has your superiority complex come from?

You constantly talk down to and belittle those that are weaker and/or smaller than yourself... bordering on arrogance at times and you were never like that before

Whats happened to you man?


----------



## luther1

Ronnie Coleman wears a belt for most lifts,inc bench


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Breda said:


> Ewen where has your superiority complex come from?
> 
> You constantly talk down to and belittle those that are weaker and/or smaller than yourself... bordering on arrogance at times and you were never like that before
> 
> Whats happened to you man?


It'd be a little more understandable if he was consistently cleaning up at competitions. To me, it smacks of an inferiority complex. The dude even had a swipe at Pscarb about gear usage, when Pscarb has actually been successful in his field.

Is a shame coz like you say, he never used to dig at people about size and strength all the time.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

luther1 said:


> Ronnie Coleman wears a belt for most lifts,inc bench


Yeah but what does he know??

Oh, wait...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Ewen where has your superiority complex come from?
> 
> You constantly talk down to and belittle those that are weaker and/or smaller than yourself... bordering on arrogance at times and you were never like that before
> 
> Whats happened to you man?


so by questioning and making people ask why they need a belt is me talking down to them ?

the point i was making before you waded in was if you build a strong base from the start you dont need a belt until it gets to the point you really should wear one .

how about in future i parrot every bit of bro science going to keep you happy


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> Ronnie Coleman wears a belt for most lifts,inc bench


is a belt needed in the early days of training or in the advanced stages ?

actually you are right ...coleman wore a blue vest once so that means i must wear one ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah but what does he know??
> 
> Oh, wait...


forget coleman , what do you know :lol:



Dr Manhattan said:


> It'd be a little more understandable if he was consistently cleaning up at competitions. To me, it smacks of an inferiority complex. The dude even had a swipe at Pscarb about gear usage, when Pscarb has actually been successful in his field.
> 
> Is a shame coz like you say, he never used to dig at people about size and strength all the time.


so questioning gear usage is not allowed ? surely thats how to progress knowledge lol

while you are talking about comps why dont you list how many you have had the balls to do .


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> is a belt needed in the early days of training or in the advanced stages ?
> 
> actually you are right ...coleman wore a *blue vest *once so that means i must wear one ...


Its understandable that you got Coleman mixed up with me......I am loosely known as White Ronnie amongst many parts of the UK :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I've got no issues with people wearing belts whenever they like. Same with gloves, straps and whatever else they feel like wearing. On the other hand it's important to remember good belts aren't designed to support the back. They are designed to increase intra-abdominal pressure which in turn stabilizes the entire midsection.


----------



## Nuts

I maybe in danger of invading a war here however, @ewen is right wearing a belt actually maintains the weakness in your back while everything else gets stronger, you should only wear a belt if you have an injury to protect, otherwise you will end up with a weak lower back, then just when you think it is safe to go without one, ping.........


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Yes @Dr Manhattan, do you have the balls to look fat with no muscle and lose every comp you enter?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nuts60 said:


> I maybe in danger of invading a war here however, @ewen is right wearing a belt actually maintains the weakness in your back while everything else gets stronger, you should only wear a belt if you have an injury to protect, otherwise you will end up with a weak lower back, then just when you think it is safe to go without one, ping.........


sorry mate but ming has just stated what a belt is actually for .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yes @Dr Manhattan, do you have the balls to look fat with no muscle and lose every comp you enter?


what the fcuk is your problem


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> so by questioning and making people ask why they need a belt is me talking down to them ?
> 
> the point i was making before you waded in was if you build a strong base from the start you dont need a belt until it gets to the point you really should wear one .
> 
> how about in future i parrot every bit of bro science going to keep you happy


So by sayin "why do you even need a belt" and "what heavy lifts he's bodybuilding" is makin a point about buildin a strong base?

Come on mate you know you were havin a dig... I'm surprised you didnt go for you to too slate and call him a pencil neck. I'm not the only one thats noticed this with you of late either

How about you just worry about gettin stronger instead of belittlin the smaller members


----------



## 2004mark

Nuts60 said:


> I maybe in danger of invading a war here however, @ewen is right wearing a belt actually maintains the weakness in your back while everything else gets stronger, you should only wear a belt if you have an injury to protect, otherwise you will end up with a weak lower back, then just when you think it is safe to go without one, ping.........


I don't think that was quite his point tbh.

I think he was saying that a bber wouldn't require the extra support due to hypertrophy being the main aim, therefore slower controlled reps are more the aim of the game... not out and out 1rm strength.

Sort of makes sense, but then again everyone like to bash out a 1rm or 2 rep set every now and then.

Personally I've not used one ever, I would if I were going for an all out 1rm now, not for the extra safety, but the extra few kg's it might help me get. Not going that low on reps atm though due to knees.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> is a belt needed in the early days of training or in the advanced stages ?
> 
> actually you are right ...coleman wore a blue vest once so that means i must wear one ...


Do you know what a straw man fallacy is? This is a perfect example of it.



ewen said:


> forget coleman , what do you know :lol:
> 
> so questioning gear usage is not allowed ? surely thats how to progress knowledge lol
> 
> while you are talking about comps why dont you list how many you have had the balls to do .


What I do know is that if the OP wants to wear a belt to protect his back, and asked for advice on which belt, it would probably have been better to give that advice. There is questioning something, and there is deliberately trying to knock someone down. You appeared to be doing the latter.

Questioning gear usage is allowed. As is questioning someone's success in their field if they make it public knowledge. But Pscarb was successful from what I understand, so it's a bit rich someone unsuccessful in theirs questioning his methods.

I appreciate that probably wasn't your first competition, so presumably you've placed much better than last in others?

I don't know why you're so anti lifting support, considering you appear to have injured yourself lifting at the last comp.

As for comps I've done, why do I need to post that on here, and furthermore, why would I want to, when there are members like yourself who try to belittle others achievements to make you feel better about your failings?

I'm very happy with my achievements in life thanks ewen, but I'm a private and a humble guy so don't feel the need to advertise them.


----------



## 2004mark

On a different note, never realised a 'suggest a belt' thread could be so interesting :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Tbh i found a belt helped me with my deadlifts, dont know how or why, maybe my form is sh1t when not wearing it but i wear it all the time on deadlifts now


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> So by sayin "why do you even need a belt" and "what heavy lifts he's bodybuilding" is makin a point about buildin a strong base?
> 
> Come on mate you know you were havin a dig... I'm surprised you didnt go for you to too slate and call him a pencil neck. I'm not the only one thats noticed this with you of late either
> 
> How about you just worry about gettin stronger instead of belittlin the smaller members


what a load of BS you waded in derailing it .

see another dig but thats all you and your dark nogainz crew can muster fcuking childlike digs , how about you cnuts go join a fcuking gym .


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> I don't think that was quite his point tbh.
> 
> I think he was saying that a bber wouldn't require the extra support due to hypertrophy being the main aim, therefore slower controlled reps are more the aim of the game... not out and out 1rm strength.
> 
> Sort of makes sense, but then again everyone like to bash out a 1rm or 2 rep set every now and then.
> 
> Personally I've not used one ever, I would if I were going for an all out 1rm now, not for the extra safety, but the extra few kg's it might help me get. Not going that low on reps atm though due to knees.


finally someone gets it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Do you know what a straw man fallacy is? This is a perfect example of it.
> 
> What I do know is that if the OP wants to wear a belt to protect his back, and asked for advice on which belt, it would probably have been better to give that advice. There is questioning something, and there is deliberately trying to knock someone down. You appeared to be doing the latter.
> 
> Questioning gear usage is allowed. As is questioning someone's success in their field if they make it public knowledge. But Pscarb was successful from what I understand, so it's a bit rich someone unsuccessful in theirs questioning his methods.
> 
> I appreciate that probably wasn't your first competition, so presumably you've placed much better than last in others?
> 
> I don't know why you're so anti lifting support, considering you appear to have injured yourself lifting at the last comp.
> 
> As for comps I've done, why do I need to post that on here, and furthermore, why would I want to, when there are members like yourself who try to belittle others achievements to make you feel better about your failings?
> 
> I'm very happy with my achievements in life thanks ewen, but I'm a private and a humble guy so don't feel the need to advertise them.


again you know nothing of why a belt is actually used , it is not for the back .

im sure you live a very happy meaningful life but only feel the need to dig people on the internet like with tamara but in real life you are a very pleasant man


----------



## luther1

dark nogainz crew pmsl


----------



## Nuts

ewen said:


> sorry mate but ming has just stated what a belt is actually for .


Oh ok i better go and tell Dorian then, that will be why there is still a debate to this day who had the best back of all time


----------



## Chelsea

ewen said:


> what a load of BS you waded in derailing it .
> 
> see another dig but thats all you and your dark nogainz crew can muster fcuking childlike digs , how about you cnuts go join a fcuking gym .


Bit strong (not you, the post) :lol:

I am a dark member and I occasionally pop to the gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> On a different note, never realised a 'suggest a belt' thread could be so interesting :whistling:


ive upset them elsewhere and they feel the need to follow me around having sly digs :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

ewen said:


> what a load of BS you waded in derailing it .
> 
> see another dig but thats all you and your dark nogainz crew can muster fcuking childlike digs , how about you cnuts go join a fcuking gym .


X2


----------



## MRSTRONG

Nuts60 said:


> Oh ok i better go and tell Dorian then, that will be why there is still a debate to this day who had the best back of all time


lol the belts is to support the ab wall mate , dorian had a big back cause he trained it not coz he wore a belt .


----------



## Nuts

ewen said:


> lol the belts is to support the ab wall mate , dorian had a big back cause he trained it not coz he wore a belt .


No thats the point he didnt!! 

edit: wear a belt that is!


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> what a load of BS you waded in derailing it .
> 
> see another dig but thats all you and your dark nogainz crew can muster fcuking childlike digs , how about you cnuts go join a fcuking gym .


Ok so I said support, everyone knew what I meant even tho I wasnt technically correct. Funny how it was Mingster who threw the technicality out there and not you

You have digs at people all the time mate so dont get wound up when the shoe is on the other foot

I look better than you with 10x less gear so maybe you should take your own advice

I'm out of this thread now


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Chelsea said:


> Its understandable that you got Coleman mixed up with me......I am loosely known as White Ronnie amongst many parts of the UK :thumbup1:


We related?


----------



## Chelsea

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We related?


You wish h34r:


----------



## 3752

ok guys lets calm it down and play nice, i have had many reported posts from this thread so it is on my radar, one tip thought guys don't report someone for an insulting post then do the same yourself minutes later  that sort of has me thinking your just cry babies.....if you are offended by a post another member has made report it and do not then retaliate with the same type of post as this leaves the MOD team with no way to go as we cannot warn one member without warning the other for the same thing.......

all this crew business has been noticed as well and this pack mentality is going to stop or you will find some popular members will be banned, no abuse of powers just a friendly bit of advice as pack mentality is not good for the forum and no member is above the rules of the forum.

on the OP's question using a lifting belt has its place but in my opinion it is more of a belt for stabilizing the core than helping the back.....


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> what a load of BS you waded in derailing it .
> 
> see another dig but thats all you and your dark nogainz crew can muster fcuking childlike digs , how about you cnuts go join a fcuking gym .


This is an offensive and/or derogatory post, and people have received bans for less recently.

@Katy is trying to clean up the board at present and posts like this don't help that.

Given recent comments about children being able to see the public board, I'm very disappointed in your choice of actions here ewen. :no:


----------



## 2004mark

ewen said:


> ive upset them elsewhere and they feel the need to follow me around having sly digs :lol:


Tbh I think you can be a cvnt at times (can't we all though). All I see here though is you offering a newbie some advice :confused1:

No need for a belt when repping that I'm aware of. Makes me laugh when people look at me as an idiot because I deadlift without one... they don't seem to see the fact I'm only doing 150 kg for 10 lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> Ok so I said back support, everyone knew what I meant even tho I wasnt technically correct. Funny how it was Mingster who threw the technicality out there and not you
> 
> You have digs at people all the time mate so dont get wound up when the shoe is on the other foot
> 
> I look better than you with 10x less gear so maybe you should take your own advice
> 
> I'm out of this thread now


i was sat in the A&E waiting room while i typed my first few posts so excuse me if i didnt go into 100% detail on every technical aspect of wearing a belt i simply had other sh1t to think about .

pop some pics up lets see who looks better .


----------



## Nuts

2004mark said:


> No need for a belt when repping that I'm aware of. Makes me laugh when people look at me as an idiot because I deadlift without one... they don't seem to see the fact I'm only doing 150 kg for 10 lol


This :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

2004mark said:


> Tbh I think you can be a cvnt at times (can't we all though). All I see here though is you offering a newbie some advice :confused1:
> 
> No need for a belt when repping that I'm aware of. Makes me laugh when people look at me as an idiot because I deadlift without one... they don't seem to see the fact I'm only doing 150 kg for 10 lol


i know im a massive cnut lol im fine with that .


----------



## MRSTRONG

im going to apologize for coming across as a dickhead , was not my intention like ive just said ive got other stuff on my mind so apologizes .

and that goes to all the dark nogainz crew


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Someone keeps walking off with the belt in my gym so i'm going to buy my own.
> 
> Can someone recommend one (preferably one i can get on Amazon as i have a prime membership...)
> 
> I'm body building not powerlifting and currently doing around the following if that impacts the belt recommended.
> 
> weighing in at 65kg at present
> 
> 90kg squat
> 
> 130kg deadlift
> 
> Thanks!


hope you got a definitive answer to your question mr turtle


----------



## Fatstuff

Now now kiddies. Put ur willies away. Nobody looks 'better' it's all subjective. Some ppl might think L man looks better.

Just saying :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> i was sat in the A&E waiting room while i typed my first few posts so excuse me if i didnt go into 100% detail on every technical aspect of wearing a belt i simply had other sh1t to think about .
> 
> pop some pics up lets see who looks better .


Well technically I said support not back support so I wasn't wrong

No need for that I've seen pics and I look better on 10x less gear, if you think you look good I'm happy for you

Hope all pans out well with your bollock


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Just got back from lunch - Wow.

Was not expecting that, to follow on from everyone's "thought" some helpful...some not....

Everything taken on board however to confirm my reasonings - I find a belt helpful for stabalising my core, reducing the risk of damage to my back and also helping me push for heavier weights.

End thread and if needs be we'll all meet round the back of morrisons with handbags at dawn to finish this...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> hope you got a definitive answer to your question mr turtle


I did actually thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I did actually thanks


i bought an rdx belt off amazon its not a bad belt


----------



## Hera

Dr Manhattan said:


> This is an offensive and/or derogatory post, and people have received bans for less recently.
> 
> @Katy is trying to clean up the board at present and posts like this don't help that.
> 
> Given recent comments about children being able to see the public board, I'm very disappointed in your choice of actions here ewen. :no:


Rather than 'mention' me, can you report posts please. Otherwise it's just me that gets called into these spats. I'd rather the whole team be alerted.

Thanks


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> i bought an rdx belt off amazon its not a bad belt


They do good belts and equipment

I use this belt op https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> They do good belts and equipment
> 
> I use this belt op https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/powerlifting-belts/strengthshop-10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


probably about same price tbh .

i did use a lever belt off sshealth foods which was a good belt until it popped open unracking the squat bar .


----------



## Breda

ewen said:


> probably about same price tbh .
> 
> i did use a lever belt off sshealth foods which was a good belt until it popped open unracking the squat bar .


1 too many pre w/o donuts that day maybe


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> 1 too many pre w/o donuts that day maybe


never have too many doughnuts pre post or intra


----------



## Mingster

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just got back from lunch - Wow.
> 
> Was not expecting that, to follow on from everyone's "thought" some helpful...some not....
> 
> Everything taken on board however to confirm my reasonings - I find a belt helpful for stabalising my core, reducing the risk of damage to my back and also helping me push for heavier weights.
> 
> End thread and if needs be we'll all meet round the back of morrisons with handbags at dawn to finish this...


Get a belt that gives you all round stability rather than just at the back. Avoid belts with narrow front sections. A powerlifting belt, or one of the Schiek belts or similar would be a good choice imo.


----------



## hackskii

Well, just want to mention that I have not used a belt in 30 years, no gloves, no straps.

I don't know why belts, shakes, gloves are synonymous with bodybuilding, I feel none of those are needed to have success.

Like straps allow one to hold onto the bar better, yet do not help grip strength, in fact hinder such, much the same as belts if relied on create a weak point, so many may create some imbalance and cause a situation one is trying to avoid.

Do they have their place?

Sure.

If you want to wear a belt, then do so, but please don't walk around the gym wearing a belt for every lift, I see this and have a face palm reaction.


----------



## Tinytom

I use a lifting belt on heavy lifts to support my back. This allows me to not worry about my lower back and instead concentrate on targeting the muscle properly.

I use straps to do deads and shrugs and heavy rows so that my back can pull without my grip failing first.

I use knee straps to support my knees now as years of heavy squatting and pressing have made my knee tendons start to deteriorate and by strapping up I can eliminate he worry of injury and focus on the lift.

Case in point the other day doing barbell front squats and my left knee in a bit of pain on the outside tendon. Couldn't even do 10kg a side without pain. Strapped up 40kg a side no bother.

I also use wrist wraps for heavy pressing.

Do I give a fcuk what people say ie 'it's not a real lift cos you're strapped up' etc etc? No cos I'm a bodybuilder looking to stimulate muscle not get a personal best 1RM. So if all those things help me get bigger I don't care.

You don't get marked down on stage for using straps while you train.

My quads are certainly not lacking in size or sweep from using a belt and knee straps.

Do what you need to to train safe and correctly.

I use a Schiek belt and Titan knee straps.


----------



## Tinytom

hackskii said:


> Well, just want to mention that I have not used a belt in 30 years, no gloves, no straps.
> 
> I don't know why belts, shakes, gloves are synonymous with bodybuilding, I feel none of those are needed to have success.
> 
> Like straps allow one to hold onto the bar better, yet do not help grip strength, in fact hinder such, much the same as belts if relied on create a weak point, so many may create some imbalance and cause a situation one is trying to avoid.
> 
> Do they have their place?
> 
> Sure.
> 
> If you want to wear a belt, then do so, but please don't walk around the gym wearing a belt for every lift, I see this and have a face palm reaction.


Agree with this. Belt for every lift? No way. Creates a weaker core in my opinion.

I have a client with a very weak back from an injury who always wears a belt in training. But the work we have done means he has less need for his chiropractic belt outside the gym.


----------



## Contest

Tinytom said:


> I use a lifting belt on heavy lifts to support my back. This allows me to not worry about my lower back and instead concentrate on targeting the muscle properly.
> 
> I use straps to do deads and shrugs and heavy rows so that my back can pull without my grip failing first.
> 
> I use knee straps to support my knees now as years of heavy squatting and pressing have made my knee tendons start to deteriorate and by strapping up I can eliminate he worry of injury and focus on the lift.
> 
> Case in point the other day doing barbell front squats and my left knee in a bit of pain on the outside tendon. Couldn't even do 10kg a side without pain. Strapped up 40kg a side no bother.
> 
> I also use wrist wraps for heavy pressing.
> 
> Do I give a fcuk what people say ie 'it's not a real lift cos you're strapped up' etc etc? No cos I'm a bodybuilder looking to stimulate muscle not get a personal best 1RM. So if all those things help me get bigger I don't care.
> 
> You don't get marked down on stage for using straps while you train.
> 
> My quads are certainly not lacking in size or sweep from using a belt and knee straps.
> 
> Do what you need to to train safe and correctly.
> 
> I use a Schiek belt and Titan knee straps.


Couldn't of said it any better mate :thumbup1:

Do you wear a belt when/if doing the leg press? I always seem to feel my lower back get extremely pumped from doing the leg press and thought wearing a belt may help but find it extremely difficult to breathe when repping out.

Don't have this issue when doing other exercises.


----------



## Tinytom

Contest said:


> Couldn't of said it any better mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you wear a belt when/if doing the leg press? I always seem to feel my lower back get extremely pumped from doing the leg press and thought wearing a belt may help but find it extremely difficult to breathe when repping out.
> 
> Don't have this issue when doing other exercises.


This is probably due to the leg press seat being angled back too far so when you depress the weight the strain on your lower back increases.

I don't wear a belt on leg press no need for me to.

The lack of breath is probably from the belt compressing your lungs. Try angling the leg press back rest up higher.


----------



## Contest

Tinytom said:


> This is probably due to the leg press seat being angled back too far so when you depress the weight the strain on your lower back increases.
> 
> I don't wear a belt on leg press no need for me to.
> 
> The lack of breath is probably from the belt compressing your lungs. Try angling the leg press back rest up higher.


You're indeed right mate. When I do the leg press, I angle the seat so that its as far back as possible but I was under the impression this was the most optimum position for quad development?

Its what I keep hearing and reading anyways. Had to go with that information as I've only recently incorporated the leg press into my leg workouts.


----------



## Breda

Contest said:


> Couldn't of said it any better mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you wear a belt when/if doing the leg press? I always seem to feel my lower back get extremely pumped from doing the leg press and thought wearing a belt may help but find it extremely difficult to breathe when repping out.
> 
> Don't have this issue when doing other exercises.


The press in my gym is at a **** angle. I find havin my ass a few inches off the seat helps take pressure of my back while increasing ROM slightly


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Should make this a sticky with the amount of opinions - save people asking the same question again IMO :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom

Contest said:


> You're indeed right mate. When I do the leg press, I angle the seat so that its as far back as possible but I was under the impression this was the most optimum position for quad development?
> 
> Its what I keep hearing and reading anyways. Had to go with that information as I've only recently incorporated the leg press into my leg workouts.


No it's not. But it does place more stress on your lower back and knees.

Optimum pressing position is feet forward of knees to reduce pressure on knee tendons.

The more you angle the back rest back the more you open out your body which means the lower back has to stabilise more. Think of doing a squat in an upright back position (which you wouldn't do as this would very quickly cause injury) the more forward you are the deeper you can press without pressuring the lower back.


----------



## Contest

Breda said:


> The press in my gym is at a **** angle. I find havin my ass a few inches off the seat helps take pressure of my back while increasing ROM slightly


I thought your ass should never lift off the seat when pressing and if it does, that's what is causing the pain. Every time I unhook the weights on the leg press at my gym my ass lifts off and I have to grasp the handles stupidly tight to dig myself back into the seat lol.

I've seen videos on YouTube of people pressing with their hands not touching anything though and they don't seem to be lifting off at all.


----------



## Contest

Tinytom said:


> No it's not. But it does place more stress on your lower back and knees.
> 
> Optimum pressing position is feet forward of knees to reduce pressure on knee tendons.
> 
> The more you angle the back rest back the more you open out your body which means the lower back has to stabilise more. Think of doing a squat in an upright back position (which you wouldn't do as this would very quickly cause injury) the more forward you are the deeper you can press without pressuring the lower back.


I've never thought about it like that mate. I'm training legs again on Friday and will try the leg press with the seat raised higher up. Fingers crossed it works. I do deadlifts the day after legs so you can imagine how I'm feeling lol.

What's your opinion on performing squats on the smith machine? Not conventional under-the-bar style but with the feet placed in front of you shoulder-width apart so that its almost a bit like a a hack squat? It does mean that the spin will be in an upright position throughout the whole movement.


----------



## Breda

Contest said:


> I thought your ass should never lift off the seat when pressing and if it does, that's what is causing the pain. Every time I unhook the weights on the leg press at my gym my ass lifts off and I have to grasp the handles stupidly tight to dig myself back into the seat lol.
> 
> I've seen videos on YouTube of people pressing with their hands not touching anything though and they don't seem to be lifting off at all.


My back is flat to the back rest the seat makes no difference to me.

If your ass is liftin off the seat its due to the angle you're sat I'd guess. Maybe TT could clarify

I dont hold on to anything tbh I never knew they had handles in the 1st place


----------



## Milky

@Tinytom

How long does it take to put all that sh*t on ??

You must look like a Mummy :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Milky said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=2453" target="_blank">Tinytom</a>
> 
> How long does it take to put all that sh*t on ??
> 
> You must look like a Mummy :lol:


You want to try putting one of these on...


----------



## 3752

Contest said:


> You're indeed right mate. When I do the leg press, I angle the seat so that its as far back as possible but I was under the impression this was the most optimum position for quad development?
> 
> Its what I keep hearing and reading anyways. Had to go with that information as I've only recently incorporated the leg press into my leg workouts.


your back comes into play on a leg press when you try to get to deep as this will roll your lower back off the pad causing issues, i have seen many claim you are not using a leg press correctly if you do not bring your knees to your chin which is b0llox.....



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Should make this a sticky with the amount of opinions - save people asking the same question again IMO :whistling:


there is enough stickies all ready plus the thread is also full of crap.....the search function is a wonderful tool


----------



## Contest

Pscarb said:


> your back comes into play on a leg press when you try to get to deep as this will roll your lower back off the pad causing issues, i have seen many claim you are not using a leg press correctly if you do not bring your knees to your chin which is b0llox.....


I've heard the same thing many times as well but have never seen the guys with the biggest and best legs bring their knees that close to their chest or chin.

Do you have a preference with foot placement (narrow or wide, high or low) and the angle of the back rest?

The leg press at my gym is a 45 degree angle one and the back rest can be pushed down towards the ground or lifted upwards.

I find that I need to really grasp the handles to keep my ass dug into the seat. Currently pressing with a shoulder-width stance with the back rest set as far back down as possible. My aim is to target solely the quads when using this exercise.


----------



## Huntingground

FFS, what a thread, @Mingster provides solid and reasoned advice as usual, well done mate.


----------



## 3752

i vary my foot positions depending on the regime i am following, at the moment i use a higher foot position to hit Hamstrings more....

if i find that the weight is lifting my back out of the seat i add intensity with TUT rather than weight


----------



## Tinytom

Contest said:


> I've never thought about it like that mate. I'm training legs again on Friday and will try the leg press with the seat raised higher up. Fingers crossed it works. I do deadlifts the day after legs so you can imagine how I'm feeling lol.
> 
> What's your opinion on performing squats on the smith machine? Not conventional under-the-bar style but with the feet placed in front of you shoulder-width apart so that its almost a bit like a a hack squat? It does mean that the spin will be in an upright position throughout the whole movement.


I do these a bit when prepping for a show as it brings in great glute involvement.

However weight should be greatly reduced and you need to push back on the bar to avoid your back arcing forward.

It's not so much if an issue that your spine is vertical throughout as you aren't having to support the weight like you would in a bar squat.

This is the same on a front squat machine. You can set your feet forward to target the quads but if you did it with a bar you'd fall over.


----------



## Tinytom

Milky said:


> @Tinytom
> 
> How long does it take to put all that sh*t on ??
> 
> You must look like a Mummy :lol:


2 minutes to put on 10 seconds of effort. Like a condom really.


----------



## Tinytom

Contest said:


> I've never thought about it like that mate. I'm training legs again on Friday and will try the leg press with the seat raised higher up. Fingers crossed it works. I do deadlifts the day after legs so you can imagine how I'm feeling lol.
> 
> What's your opinion on performing squats on the smith machine? Not conventional under-the-bar style but with the feet placed in front of you shoulder-width apart so that its almost a bit like a a hack squat? It does mean that the spin will be in an upright position throughout the whole movement.


Just thought. Your back most likely a bit tender from deads the day before.

I space out back and legs for this reason. Never the day after each other.


----------



## sprock

man_dem03 said:


> Pullum do nice ones, had mine a fair while


I got there toro belt few years ago good sturdy belt and hasnt fallen apart yet


----------



## Contest

Tinytom said:


> I do these a bit when prepping for a show as it brings in great glute involvement.
> 
> However weight should be greatly reduced and you need to push back on the bar to avoid your back arcing forward.
> 
> It's not so much if an issue that your spine is vertical throughout as you aren't having to support the weight like you would in a bar squat.
> 
> This is the same on a front squat machine. You can set your feet forward to target the quads but if you did it with a bar you'd fall over.


Cheers for the useful info mate. I've never done squats on the smith machine in this manner but seeing other people do it got me intrigued. It seems like an excellent way to blast and stimulate your quads without having to smack loads of plates on.

Do you wear a belt whilst performing these lol.


----------

